# 38 ft.sailing cat available bahamas and florida



## rjonesy1949 (Apr 20, 2002)

kennex 380 with 4 double births and two heads available anytime.2500/wk. with captain


----------



## rjonesy1949 (Apr 20, 2002)

just checked my message from a while back.opps. forgot to give full email and phone #. it is [email protected] or 303-823-0904


----------

